

DARPA Shredder Challenge solved via crowd-sourcing - MrVitaliy
http://www.shredderchallenge.com/?solved
http://www.darpa.mil/NewsEvents/Releases/2011/12/02_.aspx
======
willvarfar
It wasn't crowd-sourcing.

It was clever computer vision stitching algorithms with a human verification
step.

It was a hybrid and it was a successful exploitation of the synergy between CV
and crowds, which is why it triumphed over those taking just one path or the
other.

This relevent link is also on HN right now:
<http://www.darpa.mil/NewsEvents/Releases/2011/12/02_.aspx>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3305613>

